# manuka honey



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

How many of you know the natural antibiotic power of Manuka Honey..... well i didnt until recently.
Some vets still use Manuka Honey which is a surprise to me, it treats eye problems, digestive problems, cuts and wounds, and abscesses.
you can even buy specialised ready made manuka honey dressings.
Manuak Honey is great for coughing cats with sore throats as it soothes, as manuka honey is a natural antibiotic it can get rid of colds your cat maybe suffering from.
it also solves eye problems in cats and i have now used this to save my kittens eye.
be very careful though as they love to eat it and will do anything for a teaspoon of manuka honey in the mornings, my cats love it and thrive on it.

what do you all think?


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I had heard it was good for eye problems but have never tried it for anything.


----------



## ella (Jan 1, 2009)

As an aside

Manuka is also known as Tea Tree.

I'm severely allergic to tea tree, and have been advised to avoid manuka honey too, so if you or your cat has a similar issue it may be worth bearing in mind....


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

Interesting you say about digestive. Riley has ibd is it known for helping with ibd??


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

yes it helps with ibs, google it you will be surprised.


----------



## labydird (Aug 1, 2012)

We use honey in our home for healing, cuts, great for any scratches from the cats! Also good for any skin problems, my sister used it quite effectively to treat her eye when it was mildly infected. Honey is brilliant for first aid, alongside aloe vera! If you were to burn yourself, you can apply honey (antibacterial) immediately to the area and wrap in clingfilm (for example). This can be repeated and refreshed every day which will hopefully heal up nicely with minimal scarring!

We don't use manuka though, we now use raw honey (not pasturised or homogonised) which is so lovely in taste and has the total health benefit honey can offer!


----------



## Luz (Jul 28, 2012)

My dad had terminal cancer and a wound on his leg which wouldn't heal after months (possibly because of the cancer). The district nurses started applying Manuka honey and it healed within 2 weeks. My sister swears by honey and I always use it for sore throats etc (just normal honey from Tesco). A guy was in the news not long ago because he had healed some kind of eye infection with VALUE honey.


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> yes it helps with ibs, google it you will be surprised.


I will have a look!! We are back at vets Thursday so will also ask her..


----------



## Citrineblue (Sep 28, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> How many of you know the natural antibiotic power of Manuka Honey..... well i didnt until recently.
> Some vets still use Manuka Honey which is a surprise to me, it treats eye problems, digestive problems, cuts and wounds, and abscesses.
> you can even buy specialised ready made manuka honey dressings.
> Manuak Honey is great for coughing cats with sore throats as it soothes, as manuka honey is a natural antibiotic it can get rid of colds your cat maybe suffering from.
> ...


This is really interesting. I knew about its uses but why didn't I think it could be used for my little buddies? I always have the two types in the house! Manuka is so darn expensive it only comes out on special occasions! I'm giving them some now though and they love it. Thank you.


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

I use it all of the time - on me and my o/h. Feel a cold coming on, make a fresh lemon tea with half a tea spoon of manuka honey and bob's your uncle. Or we use it on cuts - works a treat. 

And yes, manuka honey comes from bees that collect pollen from a bush that tea tree oil is made from; if you are allergic to one that perhaps better stay clear of the other. 

Manuka honey comes in different "potencies" from 5 to 25 (I think) - and the more "potent" the more expensive it is. 5 is very much just like normal honey - don't expect too much in terms of effects. Now, in a shop they - more often than not - will try to sell you their most potent, most expensive one. However, it appears that the ultimate strength is really only needed for people with severe stomach ulcers and the like and that for the most of us a potency of 10 or 15 is plenty good enough. 

Though I thankfully haven't had need to use it on my furballs I don't think I would hesitate to. 

Overall, a thumps up from me.


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Funnily enough, I've just been in hospital with a flare up of Crohn's Disease and have been advised to take a teaspoon of Manuka honey an hour or so before eating to help with digestion.

However - I'm also allergic to tea tree so will be doing a bit more research about this now!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Thankyou Hobbs2004, im still learning about the manuka honey so my knowledge is very limited at present, but you learn something new everyday.
all i know is my kittens eye had to be saved and a lovely member of the forum told me to try manuka honey, i must admit i thought " thats not going to work" but i asked the eye specialist and they said we can try as a last resort but they didnt sound very hopeful either.
we was all surprised that it did work and i only used it for a week, then i found out that some natural vets still use the honey but then some are against it. i guess it depends how desperate you become, my thinking was my kittens eye will be removed anyway so its worth a try........whether its for everybodys cats or for people i dont know. this is only my experience.


----------



## labydird (Aug 1, 2012)

We also have this drink in our home. Warm water mixed with raw honey, lemon and a few drops of apple cider vinegar. My husband drinks this as summer approaches and his hayfever disappears! (he would get it really badly whiulst mowing the grass for example but after drinking this a few days before he doesn't get anything!) Its a really good drinks for all round health from colds/ flu to muscle aches and pains!

We also put a few drops apple cider vinegar (biona organic with the mother) in our cats water bowl everyday, supposed to be great for their health and digestion.

*Apple cider vinegar (ACV) is a popular home remedy for a nearly limitless count of human ailments. Its most famous advocate, however, Dr. Jarvis of Vermont studied its use for animals just as much as with people and often found it to be an excellent natural remedy for infections, infestations, skin ailments, digestive complaints, and general health conditions. Cat owners time and again find that this most popular health remedy for pets applies to their own furry friends as well!

If you would like to use apple cider vinegar to improve your cat's health, you can add a small amount to their food or water (if your cat dislikes the taste or smell in one of these, it will often tolerate it in the other). ACV can also be diluted somewhat for topical use.

Natural Pet Cures: Fleas, ticks, upper respiratory infections, cystitis, ear infections, and ringworm have all been cured with apple cider vinegar*


----------



## Elizabeth and Bertie (Oct 5, 2012)

Someone told me the story of a turkey they'd rescued one Christmas Eve. It had a badly infected eye; so bad that the infection was eating into the turkey's head. The lady had taken the turkey to the vets and had tried antibiotics but the infection just got worse. It looked like euthanasia was going to be the only humane option. Then one of the partners suggested Manuka honey "as a last resort". The lady bought the best she could afford and put it into the Turkey's eye socket. The infection healed, and that turkey is still alive and well today!


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

catcoonz said:


> Thankyou Hobbs2004, im still learning about the manuka honey so my knowledge is very limited at present, but you learn something new everyday.
> all i know is my kittens eye had to be saved and a lovely member of the forum told me to try manuka honey, i must admit i thought " thats not going to work" but i asked the eye specialist and they said we can try as a last resort but they didnt sound very hopeful either.
> we was all surprised that it did work and i only used it for a week, then i found out that some natural vets still use the honey but then some are against it. i guess it depends how desperate you become, my thinking was my kittens eye will be removed anyway so its worth a try........whether its for everybodys cats or for people i dont know. this is only my experience.


ANd he just swallowed it - you didn't rub it on? (I'm being stupid now!)


----------



## Luz (Jul 28, 2012)

spid said:


> ANd he just swallowed it - you didn't rub it on? (I'm being stupid now!)


I think you normally rub it on? 
Anyway I am now £20 poorer!  Found some Manuka honey on Amazon - £8.99 with free super saver delivery, but felt bit mean just having a jar of honey delivered so looked for a cheap lead, found a bargain, got 2. Abi needs new collar but had to have minimum £20 order to get free delivery on that. So bought 2 packs of Kong squeaker balls. 
Rehearsing speech for OH. But Manuka honey is marvellous darling, and all the other things were BARGAINS I tell you!
ETA. Bruno has had slightly weepy eyes since we got him. Had 2 lots of Antibiotic drops. Used to use boiled water on the kids eyes (cooled of course) My sister recommended putting honey in the boiled water. Now I will do it with Manuka - even better!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

spid said:


> ANd he just swallowed it - you didn't rub it on? (I'm being stupid now!)


oh dear spid lol, for the eye infection the honey has to be put in the eye, but its great for colds where they love to eat it.
for cuts you rub it on but then you do have the problem they love it so lick it off which doesnt help.
my cats each morning as soon as i go to the cupboard sit for a teaspoon of honey, they cant get enough of it.
my studboy has very dry flaky skin at the moment, probably change of weather so he also has manuka honey so i will let you know if it works for that.
to put in the eye you need to boil the kettle add a teaspoon of hot water to a tablespoon of honey, leave to cool then use a dropper into the bottom eyelid, not as easy as it looks and it gets everywhere.
my old cat has had a cough for 6 months, we tried everything from the vets which didnt work but i give her 2 teaspoons of honey and her cough has gone, soothes the throat, she did have sticky paws for a while as she wouldnt lick from the spoon but she does now.


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

Lilylass said:


> Funnily enough, I've just been in hospital with a flare up of Crohn's Disease and have been advised to take a teaspoon of Manuka honey an hour or so before eating to help with digestion.
> 
> However - I'm also allergic to tea tree so will be doing a bit more research about this now!


The manuka bees do not feed on the same tree from which tea tree oil is derived so allergy is unlikely.


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Ang2 said:


> The manuka bees do not feed on the same tree from which tea tree oil is derived so allergy is unlikely.


I thought they did too. Just had a look on wikipedia and I can see why there can be some confusion: Leptospermum scoparium - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia as the bush that they feed on is also referred to as "tea tree" but tea tree oil is made from: Tea tree oil - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

So, I have been wrong too!


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

Lilylass said:


> Funnily enough, I've just been in hospital with a flare up of Crohn's Disease and have been advised to take a teaspoon of Manuka honey an hour or so before eating to help with digestion.
> 
> However - I'm also allergic to tea tree so will be doing a bit more research about this now!


A little off topic, but I thought it might be helpful. I don't know if it would help with Crohn's specifically, but worth a try since you have the tea tree allergy.

When I get heartburn, etc, from stress (doesn't happen much, but when it does! :yikes I take papaya enzymes just after meals and it clears it up. The enzymes help your stomach extract more nutrients from your food and make breaking it down easier. They are available in pill form--yummy little crunchy things too! Of course, I suppose you could just eat papaya.


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

spid said:


> ANd he just swallowed it - you didn't rub it on? (I'm being stupid now!)


I am glad someone else asked the question


----------



## 8tansox (Jan 29, 2010)

My dogs get a dollop of Manuka honey with live yoghurt every day. They love it; I also have the non-edible kind to put on wounds etc. for dogs and hoomans! Best thing since sliced bread IMO, and it's been used for medicinal purposes long before sliced bread too.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

How long does the honey keep once mixed with water? Could use this on a few eyes myself at the moment.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

i dont know once its mixed with water, i usually give it to the cats to drink and it goes in seconds.


----------



## maisiecat (Jul 27, 2011)

I always have a jar of Rowse Manuka honey in the kitchen, some of them taste a bit :yikes: but this one is good.

I have used it externally, and it is recommended to take a teaspoon a day, dissolve it slowly in your mouth as it is good for general health.

A tiny bit on your finger and rubbed on your cats lips can encourage eating.

There is just the warning about is being sugar and being aware of diabetes which I read somewhere.


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

catcoonz said:


> oh dear spid lol, for the eye infection the honey has to be put in the eye, but its great for colds where they love to eat it.
> for cuts you rub it on but then you do have the problem they love it so lick it off which doesnt help.
> my cats each morning as soon as i go to the cupboard sit for a teaspoon of honey, they cant get enough of it.
> my studboy has very dry flaky skin at the moment, probably change of weather so he also has manuka honey so i will let you know if it works for that.
> ...


My turn to be dim :yikes:

So you are saying that its fine to give cats 2 teaspoons everyday or just when they are poorly? I mean is it ok to give to healthy cats?


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

adult cats yes a teaspoon morning and night is fine...........with the kitten it was under the guidance of the eye specialist and said the kitten can have a TINY little bit to lick...............i DO NOT know about giving kittens manuka honey every day.......Ang2....can you maybe advise more for kittens please. xxx


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

catcoonz said:


> adult cats yes a teaspoon morning and night is fine...........with the kitten it was under the guidance of the eye specialist and said the kitten can have a TINY little bit to lick...............i DO NOT know about giving kittens manuka honey every day.......Ang2....can you maybe advise more for kittens please. xxx


Thanks for the info, i dont have any kittens :angry:...Yet!
Just thought it would be handy to have some near by 
Can you recommend one, or would you rather not?
Ive had a mooch on amazon and their are SO many!!


----------



## labydird (Aug 1, 2012)

Welcome to Bee Mercy! Sellers of Raw Organic Honey | BeeMercy Sellers of raw organic honey!


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

labydird said:


> Welcome to Bee Mercy! Sellers of Raw Organic Honey | BeeMercy Sellers of raw organic honey!


Cheers ladybird


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

dagny0823 said:


> A little off topic, but I thought it might be helpful. I don't know if it would help with Crohn's specifically, but worth a try since you have the tea tree allergy.
> 
> When I get heartburn, etc, from stress (doesn't happen much, but when it does! :yikes I take papaya enzymes just after meals and it clears it up. The enzymes help your stomach extract more nutrients from your food and make breaking it down easier. They are available in pill form--yummy little crunchy things too! Of course, I suppose you could just eat papaya.


Oww i might try this...i get the worse heartburn/acid. As ive got older it seems a lot of different foods set it off. And the odd glass of wine


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

labydird said:


> We use honey in our home for healing, cuts, great for any scratches from the cats! Also good for any skin problems, my sister used it quite effectively to treat her eye when it was mildly infected. Honey is brilliant for first aid, alongside aloe vera! If you were to burn yourself, you can apply honey (antibacterial) immediately to the area and wrap in clingfilm (for example). This can be repeated and refreshed every day which will hopefully heal up nicely with minimal scarring!
> 
> We don't use manuka though, we now use raw honey (not pasturised or homogonised) which is so lovely in taste and has the total health benefit honey can offer!


Whats the difference between Manuka and Raw?


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

sharonchilds said:


> Whats the difference between Manuka and Raw?


Manuka is gathered from a specific plant. Raw means it hasn't been heated or otherwise processed--just spun to get the wax and bee bits out as my old beekeeper friend used to say! :laugh:


----------



## labydird (Aug 1, 2012)

sharonchilds said:


> Whats the difference between Manuka and Raw?





dagny0823 said:


> Manuka is gathered from a specific plant. Raw means it hasn't been heated or otherwise processed--just spun to get the wax and bee bits out as my old beekeeper friend used to say! :laugh:


Yup, its just like raw milk, not pasturised (heated and then cooled) or homogenised (passed through a filter in a way which removes a lot of the pollen).

Here is some info from their site:

BEE MERCY honey comes from a natural unpolluted environment and has not been industrially processed.

To preserve the unique flavour and health giving properties of this natural, unadulterated honey, it is simply spuns with a centrifuge from the honeycomb and then strained into containers. This delicious raw honey therefore contains the enzymes and pollens which are said to be very good for our health. These are lacking in commercial honey.

 Not pasteurised (which degrades the enzymes, minerals and vitamins). 
 Not ultra filtered - which removes the pollen and its benefits. 
 Not a blend of different honeys from different countries (which almost all supermarket honey is, even when it is organic). 
 The bees are not given antibiotics. 
 The bees are fed honey not sugar (many beekeepers feed their bees sugar in the winter).


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

sharonchilds said:


> Oww i might try this...i get the worse heartburn/acid. As ive got older it seems a lot of different foods set it off. And the odd glass of wine


It can't hurt. Make sure you chew some up after every meal for a few days in a row--it can take a few days to get everything under control. I also tried the approach of drinking some lemon water (I tried apple cider vinegar, but just couldn't choke it down, but I do believe it works)---lemon water works, but the papaya enzymes are much more pleasant.


----------



## maisiecat (Jul 27, 2011)

Re: the papaya, it is best to eat the fruit a little while before your meal to give it time to work.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

The main concern I would have about giving my cats manuka honey to eat (or drink) every day would be the damaging effect on their teeth. Though I am able to clean the teeth of 2 of my cats, the other 2 would have my arm off if I tried!


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

sharonchilds said:


> Oww i might try this...i get the worse heartburn/acid. As ive got older it seems a lot of different foods set it off. And the odd glass of wine


I'm the same as well


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

Cazzer said:


> I'm the same as well


Its a right pain, you have my sympathy Cazzer


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

I have the manuka honey and am amazed as what it is used for
The one i have been getting was the M&S one
but aldi have just started doing on, its costs just £3.99 BUT is only the 15+


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

sharonchilds said:


> Its a right pain, you have my sympathy Cazzer


you have mine too, I can't believe the pain it causes sometimes. Will get some of the papaya tablets as well. Anything to help [and stop me from taking medicine from GPs as I worry about all the stuff I take]


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

I ordered some on Sunday and it has arrived today, now just waiting for the apple cider vinegar to arrive


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

Well what a performance 

I put a little on my finger but as its quite dense she didn't seem to be able to lick it off, so I put some on her leg and  you would have thought I had put something awful on her, she hopped around like a wounded lion 

Eventually she licked it off. Any recommendations on feeding


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

lol, i can imagine you running around trying to catch your cat before manuka honey went everywhere, thats so funny.
why dont you water it down and pour some on the food.


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

catcoonz said:


> lol, i can imagine you running around trying to catch your cat before manuka honey went everywhere, thats so funny.
> why dont you water it down and pour some on the food.


I wasn't sure if it would be as effective added to food, once she is scoffing again I'll try that.

No I didn't chase her, just left her to it. I knew she would lick it off, but blimey what a performance.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

it is much better if she will lick it off your finger or a paw, you can also give it as a drink.
sorry i was laughing so much.


----------



## Ingrid25 (Oct 1, 2011)

wouldn't it get stuck in your cats fur if they had a cut though? Leo's fur matts so easily that if anything sticky got into it the mess in his fur would be incredible!


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

The apple cider vinegar arrived today, must say I was expecting it to taste a lot worse


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

Cookieandme said:


> Well what a performance
> 
> I put a little on my finger but as its quite dense she didn't seem to be able to lick it off, so I put some on her leg and  you would have thought I had put something awful on her, she hopped around like a wounded lion
> 
> Eventually she licked it off. Any recommendations on feeding


This had me laughing..sorry


----------



## Lycean (May 14, 2014)

hi

can you tell me would it be okay to give my 17 year old cat manuka honey as i have never given it to him before, he got at the moment blood in his urin, we are going to be taking him to the vets to get a ultra sound. when we opened a jar tonight of 5+ he was intrested in the smell but did not want to taste straight from the spoon, i heard you cn give it in water also. what do you think or should i wait to sk my vet on monday we think he has a kindey infection when given antibiotics 95% of it cleared up then a month later the urin sample showed to much blood in it again so now we are going for the scan.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Do keep your vet appointment but yes Manuka Honey is perfectly safe.


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

You need to be mindful when buying "Manuka honey" as most of it doesn't have enough active ingredient to be properly called Manuka. There just isn't enough produced to supply the huge demand. 

The UK alone "apparently" buys more than is produced on an annual basis.


----------



## peecee (Jun 28, 2010)

labydird said:


> We don't use manuka though, we now use raw honey (not pasturised or homogonised) which is so lovely in taste and has the total health benefit honey can offer!


LIkewise, I've never used Manuka honey. The price has always scared me off, but I always use and have in stock raw honey.


----------



## lulubel (Apr 28, 2011)

I'm just bumping this old thread again to ask about manuka honey for giardia. Mine have been on Panacur 3 times in a year for it. First time, one went back and re-infected himself from the original source, I think. Second time, it worked, then a new kitten brought it in again. Third time, it didn't work at all in at least one cat. I can't keep giving them antibiotics!

The dogs are on coconut oil (which was amazing when they had kennel cough) and it seems to be doing the trick, but I'm struggling to get it down the cats. If I put it on their food, they don't eat round it as if it's the most disgusting thing ever, but just leave it on the plate as if it's irrelevant to them - not food. If I melt it, it solidifies again before they eat it. And they really need to have it on an empty stomach rather than with food.

So I'm looking at honey as a possible alternative that they might actually like and take willingly. I haven't found much about manuka honey being used to treat giardia, but I assume it's the same principle as using anything else with antibiotic properties. Get it into the gut on its own, and it should start attacking the protozoa because there's nothing else there to work on.

The kitten is now 6 months old, so I assume there wouldn't be any problems with her having it internally.

I'm also not particularly fond of coconut oil myself - nice taste, horrid consistency - so I'd like to find something I like, but the less said about that, the better!


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I've been taking it recently while I've had colds, it tastes divine. I didn't know you could use it for animals though until recently.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

I heard of its properties ages ago, I was also catching up on some episodes I had missed on the super vet programme on channel four last night on I player and Noel Fitzpatrick was using it on a wound that had become infected. He said its amazing stuff and has healing and antibiotic properties.


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

Im a huge fan of Manuka for its healing properties. However, I have no experience or have read about using it to treat giardia. I doubt it would be effective for giardia. It is used as a natural antibiotic.

How long was the course of panacur for? Sounds like they need a much longer course. Speak to the vet about his advice.


----------



## lulubel (Apr 28, 2011)

Ang2 said:


> Im a huge fan of Manuka for its healing properties. However, I have no experience or have read about using it to treat giardia. I doubt it would be effective for giardia. It is used as a natural antibiotic.
> 
> How long was the course of panacur for? Sounds like they need a much longer course. Speak to the vet about his advice.


Giardia is bacteria. The active ingredient in Panacur is Fenbendazole, which is an antibiotic. That's why I'm trying to move to natural antibiotics.


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

Giardia is a parasite.


----------



## lulubel (Apr 28, 2011)

Ang2 said:


> Giardia is a parasite.


Yes, it is. Bacteria are types of parasite.

If you read up in detail on giardia (or giardiasis, as the infection is actually called) - and believe me, I have, because I'm infected with it - you will discover the first line of treatment is antibiotics.

That is why I'm asking about natural antibiotics for treating giardia. I've already said coconut oil (a natural antibiotic) is proving effective in treating it in my dogs, so I'm trying to do some research into the effectiveness of manuka honey.


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

We do have a couple of vets on the forum. I will pm one to give advice on this thread. I will have a google, as Ive never heard of giardia being termed as bacteria, as opposed to protozoa.


----------



## lulubel (Apr 28, 2011)

Ang2 said:


> We do have a couple of vets on the forum. I will pm one to give advice on this thread. I will have a google, as Ive never heard of giardia being termed as bacteria, as opposed to protozoa.


Don't worry about it. I know there are vets on the forum. I've been here on and off for nearly 4 years after all.

I was looking for something specific on manuka honey, not general advice on giardia. We did all that last year, and the problem hasn't been resolved. My own Spanish vet is useless. He just wants me to take one of my cats in to be poked and prodded every time I ask a simple question, so I've given up asking him unless they're really sick.

I'll just keep searching on google. I'm sure something will turn up eventually.


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

I worry a bit about Manuka for cats, given that it is honey made by bees that feed on tea tree flowers. Tea tree is toxic to cats, sometimes fatal so I would rather not use the honey. The antibacterial qualities are directly attributed to the same active ingredient (Methylglyoxal).


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

Jonescat said:


> I worry a bit about Manuka for cats, given that it is honey made by bees that feed on tea tree flowers. Tea tree is toxic to cats, sometimes fatal so I would rather not use the honey. The antibacterial qualities are directly attributed to the same active ingredient (Methylglyoxal).


That's why its called Manuka honey. The bees feed on the Manuka tree


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

_Giardia_ is a protozoan parasite and not a bacterium.

Fenbendazole is an benzimidazole, an antiparasitic drug, not an antibiotic.

Metronidazole (at the higher end of the dose range), which _is_ an antibiotic, can also work against giardiasis.

I've no experience of using manuka honey for parasitic infestations. Great for wounds.


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

So why is it safe for cats?


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Lulubel, If you are looking for a natural treatment for Giardiasis I would have thought probiotic therapy would be more effective than Manuka honey.

Here is a PubMed report of a scientific study that used Lactobacillus casei as a probiotic treatment for modulation of Giardiasis in mice.

Effect of Lactobacillus casei as a probiotic on modulation of giard... - PubMed - NCBI


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

chillminx said:


> Lulubel, If you are looking for a natural treatment for Giardiasis I would have thought probiotic therapy would be more effective than Manuka honey.
> 
> Here is a PubMed report of a scientific study that used Lactobacillus casei as a probiotic treatment for modulation of Giardiasis in mice.
> 
> Effect of Lactobacillus casei as a probiotic on modulation of giard... - PubMed - NCBI


So, having done a little research, I found this

Protect probiotic powder for dogs & cats (alka-seltza for dogs). For stomachs | eBay

Certainly worth giving a try!


----------



## lilythepink (Jul 24, 2013)

lulubel said:


> I'm just bumping this old thread again to ask about manuka honey for giardia. Mine have been on Panacur 3 times in a year for it. First time, one went back and re-infected himself from the original source, I think. Second time, it worked, then a new kitten brought it in again. Third time, it didn't work at all in at least one cat. I can't keep giving them antibiotics!
> 
> The dogs are on coconut oil (which was amazing when they had kennel cough) and it seems to be doing the trick, but I'm struggling to get it down the cats. If I put it on their food, they don't eat round it as if it's the most disgusting thing ever, but just leave it on the plate as if it's irrelevant to them - not food. If I melt it, it solidifies again before they eat it. And they really need to have it on an empty stomach rather than with food.
> 
> ...


I keep horses as well as domestic pets and we use ordinary honey as a cure all for so many things from gut problems to aiding healing for cuts and sores and also spreading honey on an over granulating would has worked for us too.

Don't know if it would work on cats or giardia.

I first came to this site re giardia in some cats I had taken in . Vet cost me a fortune and we got nowhere apart from the promise of more prodding and expensive testing.

Went to another vet, he told me to use panacur but for much longer. It was 5 days on and 5 days off until it cleared up. This did take about 6 weeks but we are now free of it.


----------



## Tiffany Baierl (Apr 13, 2017)

I think you're speaking of Melaleuca



ella said:


> As an aside
> 
> Manuka is also known as Tea Tree.
> 
> I'm severely allergic to tea tree, and have been advised to avoid manuka honey too, so if you or your cat has a similar issue it may be worth bearing in mind....


----------

